# *BSD vs. Gentoo Linux

## Mathebug

Hallo...

wie oben schon geschrieben interessieren mich mal die Vor- und Nachteile beider Distries. Sowohl von der Performance, als auch vom Gesamtsystem (Verwaltung, Dateisystem, etc.) her. Ich habe dazu schon die Suchfunktion genutzt und ein paar ältere Posts gefunden. Aber inzwischen hat sich doch viel getan. Wenn ihr hier postet, versucht bitte eine objektive Meinung zu vertreten. Falls ihr das *BSD noch nicht genutzt habt, postet bitte nicht. Da das sonst eh nur subjektiv ist. Desweiteren bitte kein Flamen und "Troll-Sprüche".

Ich warte dann mal auf eure Postings und eventuell Links, falls ihr dazu was passendes im Netz finden solltet.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,

Gruß Mathebug

----------

## meax

Hi,

http://www.xs4all.nl/~marcone/bsdversuslinux.html  :Shocked: 

http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/bsd4linux1.php

Sind übrigens die ersten beiden Ergebnisse bei ner Google Suche nach "bsd vs linux" :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

Grüße,

meax

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm das kleine Teufelchen ist echt ein Grund für *BSD..

----------

## return13

hmm...

Also ich für meinen Teil würde NIE auf die Idee kommen in nem Gentoo Forum zu fragen ob Gentoo oder BSD die bessere Wahl ist...

Allein die IDEE die Frage hier zu Posten find ich seltsam und recht bedenklich...

----------

## meax

 *return13 wrote:*   

> hmm...
> 
> Also ich für meinen Teil würde NIE auf die Idee kommen in nem Gentoo Forum zu fragen ob Gentoo oder BSD die bessere Wahl ist...

 

Öhmm, Du kennst Gentoo/*BSD?

Den Fortschritt kann man z.B. in flameeyes's blog nachlesen.

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Allein die IDEE die Frage hier zu Posten find ich seltsam und recht bedenklich...

 

Allein die IDEE die hier zu Posten ohne sich zu informieren find ich seltsam und recht bedenklich... :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

Grüße,

meax

----------

## return13

okay, hast mich glatt erwischt  :Wink: 

Aber intressant, in welche verschiedenen Richtungen sich gentoo entwickeln kann bzw. tut...

----------

## CHs

Warum sollte es bedenklich sein soetwas hier zu posten, ich gehe mal davon aus das hier nicht nur jeder Gentoo nutzt. Denn es gibt sicher Situtationen da ist Gentoo nicht so gut geeignet wie andere Systeme. Ich z.B. bin gerade dabei einen Squid Server mit Openbsd aufzusetzten, da ich denke das Openbsd in einem produktiven Umfeld bessser geeignet ist. Allerdings kann ich noch nicht viel zu Openbsd sagen, da ich es nur mal eben installiert habe. 

Wie gesagt ich kann nicht viel zu Openbsd sagen, aber was ich sagen kann, das die Installation verdammt schnell erledigt ist, das Partitionieren etwas merkwürdig ist, ports nicht so komforttabel ist wie portage, das es natürlich nicht soviele Ports bzw. Packages gibt wie Ebuilds gibt und das ich die Standart Shell nicht mag.

Zum ausprobieren/anschauen von Freebsd bietet sich im übrigens Freesbie an.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Vielleicht solltest du dir diesen Thraed hier anschauen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272455-highlight-bsd+vs.html

In den englsichsprachigen Foren gibt es mehrer Threads darüber.

----------

## ro

solange ist nicht "geNToo" wird mit NT-Kernel (wie der Scherz am 1. April war...)  :Wink: 

naja, jedenfalls möchte ich an das thema anschließen. Ich plane ein Projekt, und zwar ein Benchmark-Test. Das ganze sollte nicht nur ein lokaler Test sein, sondern auch ein Netzwerktest (wie verhalten sich die BSD-Varianten bezgl. NFS untereinander etc.). Es sollte ziemlich umfangreich werden und dann wird die Zusammenfassung eigentlich nur Zahlen+Fakten enthalten. Als hardware hab ich 2 fast idente Rechner (bis auf Mainboard): Celeron 433, 200GB Seagate HD etc. Betriebssysteme werden folgende werden: Sun Solaris 10, Gentoo GNU/Linux, Debian GNU/Linux, Open-, Net- und FreeBSD, Darwin, Debian GNU/Hurd. (Die Installation von Solaris ist bis jetzt leider immer fehlgeschlagen - mit fdisk-partitionen konnte nicht umgegangen werden.) Der Test wird logischerweise keine Treibertests beinhalten (zB f. SCSI-Hardware), es fehlt mir schlicht an der Hardware  :Wink: . Getestet wird also mysql, filesystems, apache, samba, nfs ...

Diesen Thread möchte ich also nutzen, um Vorschläge/Ideen zu sammeln. Also bitte postet mal was ... von Tool-vorschlägen wie Bonnie bis (filesystem-)Test-vorschläge wie cifs, einfach alles.

----------

## Mathebug

Hallo @ All,

Ich danke euch erstmal für eure vielen Postings.

@ pablo_supertux

Deinen Link hab ich gestern auch noch gefunden gehabt. Laut den dortigen Postings scheint Gentoo sozusagen der Fortschritt des *BSD zu sein.

 Aber: 

Ich habe im Netz einen älteren Bericht gefunden, wo Gentoo mit *BSD verglichen wurde. Hier zeigte sich, dass *BSD schneller bootete als Gentoo. Hingegen aber Serveranfragen auf MySQL, Apache um fast 40% langsamer abgearbeitet wurden. Der Bericht ist von 2002 gewesen.

Deswegen finde ich es gut, das du ro einen solchen Gesamttest durchführen möchtest. Das Ergebnis würde auch mich sehr interessieren.

Desweiteren habe ich gelesen, dass es Unterschiede in Bezug auf die Sicherheit gibt. So schrieb man, dass die Linux Systeme keine echte Stateful Package Firewall hätten und somit das *BSD System im Punkt Sicherheit besser wäre. Vielleicht kannst du das gleich mal mit testen  :Wink: . Bis dahin werde ich erstmal bei meinem Gentoo bleiben. Nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil Portage einfach supi ist,  weil man eine große Auswahl an Sofware hat und soweit ich gelesen hab, bei Linux die SCSI - Emulation funzt (was bei *BSD nicht so sein soll). Ich möchte mich aber da nicht festlegen. Ansonsten warte ich mal die Ergebnisse vom RO ab  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Auch wenn du verboten hast, dass Leute wie ich posten (ich hab noch nie *BSD benutzt), werde ich meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich hab schon vieles darüber gelesen, vor allem hier im Gentoo forum, es gibt immer Leute, die die Diskussion zwischen Gentoo und *BSD anfangen und im wesentlichen wird immer gesagt:

*BSD ist top im Serverbereich, besser als GNU/Linux. Gentoo macht so einen Kompromiz zwischen dem gewöhnlichen GNU/Linux und BSD, weil einige Ideen von BSD hier umgesetzt wurden, wie unser Portage, und einigermaßen das Startsystem von Gentoo. Im Desktopbereich ist BSD aber nicht mehr so top, weil die meisten Programmen unter GNU/Linux und für GNU/Linux geschrieben werden, und erst später wird eine Portierung in BSD gemacht und das nicht immer und nicht immer gut. Deswegen benutzen viele auch Gentoo, weil Gentoo einige BSD Eigenschaften hat, aber im Desktop Bereich die Vorteile von GNU/LInux hat.

Was die Boot Geschwindigkeit von Gentoo angeht: es hängt natülich davon ab, was du denn so alles startest, es ist nicht dasselbe, wenn du viel Kram startest als wenn du nur ganz wenige Sachen. Und ich denke, die Paar Sekuden extra die Gentoo braucht sollte kein Thema sein, immerhin werden Server nicht jeden Tag neugestartet.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich benutze FreeBSD sowohl auf dem Server als auch auf der Workstation. Ich muß pablo_supertux recht geben. BSD ist ein System mit unheimlich viel Flair, aber auf den Desktop funktioniert Linux (hier speziell Gentoo) in vielen Punkten und Details besser. 

Die erwähnte Portierung der Software auf (Free)BSD ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte. Viele Programme sind nur mäßig portabel, da sind entweder Patches notwendig oder sie laufen gar nicht auf BSD (TvTime z.B., weil strikt an video4linux gebunden). Dadurch, dass BSD nur bedingt auf Workstations eingesetzt wird, fehlt es auch an Leuten, die da entsprechende Arbeitskraft und -zeit investieren. 

Darüber hinaus hat Linux die eindeutig bessere Hardwareunterstützung. So läuft bei mir z.B. ein ISDN-Anrufmonitor mit einer Eumex e5520PC Telefonanlage unter Linux reibungslos, während die gleiche Konstellation unter FreeBSD aktuelle Telefonate kappen kann.  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Reingeflüster:  Den Bootvorgang kann man zur Not mit Initng etwas beschleunigen.

----------

## Marlo

Hi @all,

mhh, also ich gebe es zu, außer Gentoo habe ich auch andere Distris auf meinem Rechner laufen. WinXP, Debian in mehreren Derivaten, einige RPM-Ableger und auch BSD-Varianten. 

Das schöne an den BSD-Derivaten ist, neben dem Kernel  und dem Filesystem, das die Configs gut sind. Also du bekommst aufeinander abgestimmte Configs die funktionieren und nach dem Stand der Forschung und der Praxis "sicher" sind. Das ist, nun ja, irgendwie toll, wenn das System sozusagen zertifizierte Sicherheit mit sich bringen soll. 

Insofern widerspricht sich die Gentoo-Idee oberflächlich gesehen mit der BSD-Idee; die einen wollen völlige Freiheit - die anderen totale Sicherheit. Wenn man jedoch Gentoo mit guten BSD-Configs versehen kann, also daß wäre natürlich eine überlegenswerte Erweiterung der sowieso vorhandenen Gentoomöglichkeiten.

Somit würde ich die Diskussion nicht auf Server versus Desktop reduzieren wollen, sondern an die Gentoo-Umfrage vor einigen Monaten erinnern , in der explizit nach "besseren" Configs gefragt wurde.

Um zum Schluß zu kommen:

Nehmen wir an, du setzt ein System neu auf und erhälts die Möglichkeit zwischen zwei Varianten zu wählen

a) Totale Freiheit über dein System ( rudimentäre Configs)

b)  Sicherheit mit Gentoo auf BSD Grundlage (mit erpropten Configs)

Wie würden sich die Anwender entscheiden?

Natürlich nach den Bedürfnissen seiner Anforderung! Deshalb wäre eine Erweiterung der gentoospezifischen Einsatzmöglichkeiten nur zu begrüßen, jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## sewulba

Also ich für meinen Teil benutze beide Welten. Sowohl Linux und auch BSD's sehr gerne!

Auf meinem Server, ein Dual Xeon @3.6GHz/800FSB mit SCSI U2W läuft Gentoo 2005.0 und openBSD 3.7. Auf beiden laufen die gleichen Serverdienste wie zum Beispiel mySQL usw.! Ich kann wirklich nicht sagen, dass Gentoo schneller ist. Im Gegenteil!  :Confused:  Allerdings stimmt es schon meiner Meinung nach, dass Linux als Desktopsystem besser ist, ausser FreeBSD. Da habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt meine Programme wie zum Beispiel Armagetronad zu bekommen. Gerade aber auf FreeBSD 5.4 ein Armagetronad drauf zu bekommen entpuppte sich als Hinternislauf. Stichwort Patch schreiben. Einen riesigen Vorteil habe ich allerdings, der für BSD spricht.  :Razz:  Bis jetzt, und ich arbeite schon geraume Zeit mit beiden Systemen, habe ich noch nie ein nicht brauchbares Paket in irgendeinem BSD gehabt. Das sieht bei Gentoo definitiv anders aus. Da meine Xeons EMT64 haben bin ich natürlich auch bestrebt gewesen ein Gentoo AMD64 System aus zu probieren. Eine völlige Niederlage. Leider!  :Crying or Very sad:  Bin schon früh gestoppt worden mit dem Paket htDig (hier im Forum auch gepostet). Unbrauchbar, schlicht unbrauchbar. Speicherzugriffsfehler, sowohl auf meinen Xeons, wie auch beim Kumpel auf einem AMD64 3800. Ebenfalls Speicherzugriffsfehler. Komischerweise auf einem Debian Sarge 64Bit geht es einwandfrei. Abgesehen davon habe ich auch bei Gentoo 32Bit des öfernen, meist beim db-Paket, Kompilierprobleme gehabt bei einer Neuinstallation. Nur mal nebenbei erwähnt!  :Shocked: 

Naja. Ich will mal zum schluss kommen:

Ich könnte wirklich nicht sagen, das BSD oder Gentoo ist besser. Als erstes kommt es doch darauf an, mit welchem OS man besser klar kommt. Was bringt einem das "Beste" OS, wenn man nicht damit klar kommt. Gar nichts, oder?  :Rolling Eyes:  Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge habe hauptsächlich auf dem Server ein BSD laufen und auf meinen Clients Gentoo, Debian und FreeBSD 5.4. Je nach bedarf!

Sewulba   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Anarcho

Naja,

Prinzipiell kann man mit Gentoo in Richtung Sicherheit schon ne Menge machen:

- hardened profile

- hardened kernel

- SELinux Use-Flag

OK, sind keine Configspezifischen Sachen dabei (wer den FTP Server mit Anonymous Zugriff betreibt ist immer noch gefährdet...)

Aber man könnte sowas wie die SELinux-Pakete erstellen, halt für Configs, wie 

apache2-sec-config

mysql-sec-config

usw.

Dazu müsste man nichtmal was an den bestehenden Configs ändern, es reicht ja das zusätzliche Paket zu installieren (ein USE-Flag dafür wäre natürlich von Vorteil)

Man kann ja mal ein Unterprojekt dafür aufmachen.

----------

## franzf

Ich verwende auch kein BSD, nur Gentoo  :Very Happy:  . Allerdings hab ich ein paar Diskussionen im Internet mitbekommen.

Was ich da so gelesen hab sollen die BSD-Entwickler hauptsächlich auf perfekten Code aus sein, Linux ist mehr "gehackt". Dafür ist Linux mehr "up2date", was Programmiertechniken und Hardware anbelangt. 

Das untermauert ja auch die hier bereits angeführten Nutzungsbereiche der OS'en:

* BSD=robust->Server

* Linux=aktuell(Hardwareunterstützung, ...)->Desktop

Zusätzlich ist es ja auch eine Frage der Lizenzen:

Die von BSD erlaubt es scheinbar, den code in kommerziellen "Closed-Source"-Anwendungen zu verwurschteln, ohne eventuelle Änderungen an die Community zurückzugeben, was natürlich viele OpenSource-Entwicklereher zur Linux-Seite mit der "strengen" ( :Laughing: ) GPL zieht.

Na ja, für mich als reinen "Desktop-User" kommt eh nur Gentoo in Frage. Das Paketverwaltungssystem ist echt allererste Sahne. Außerdem baut man eine ganz andere Beziehung zum Betriebssystem auf, wenn man alles selbst from scratch aufgebaut hat. Bei anderen Distris kommt da schon manchmal Redmond-Feeling (*KOTZ*) auf.

ICH LIEBE MEIN GENT  :Cool:   :Cool: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## l3u

Wenn das mit SUSE-Linux so weitergeht, und jeder Depp Linux aufm Rechner hat, dann muß man ja demnächst ohnehin zwangsweise FreeBSD benutzen, um immer noch geekig genug zu sein *lol*

----------

## franzf

Tja, wenn man nur geekig ist, wenn man zur Minderheit (egal auf welchem Gebiet) gehört, kannst du in ferner Zukunft, wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht, vielleicht mal wieder Windoof (dieses komische Pseudo-OS, welches von sich selbst behauptet, der Standard unter den OS'en zu sein  :Wink:  ) auf deinem Rechner parken.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Dann bist du sicher wieder geekig

Franz

----------

## cryptosteve

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Außerdem baut man eine ganz andere Beziehung zum Betriebssystem auf, wenn man alles selbst from scratch aufgebaut hat.

 

Das ist bei *BSD übrigens auch so ...

----------

## stream

was mir bei *bsd am besten gefällt ist pf... schade, dass das noch keiner auf linux portiert hat

----------

## pawlak

Wenn das Mainboard für nen alten P3 866er ankommt werde ich mal BSD ausprobieren. Ebenso Slackware. Ich bezweifel stark, dass ich auf dem Hauptrechner wechseln werde, da in meinem gentoo doch recht viel Arbeit steckt. Aber ausprobiern möchte ich es schon, mal sehen, was mich bei *BSD erwartet. Vielleicht lass ich den PC dann als kleinen Server laufen, mal sehen.

Welches *BSD sollte man für den Anfang nehmen? Ich wollte mal zuerst FreeBSD probieren, auf maximale Sicherheit bin ich nicht aus, also fällt OpenBSD erstmal weg. NetBSD soll ja auch auf nem Toaster laufen, ich glaube aber bei der rel. alten Hardware ist das nicht so wichtig.

----------

